# Humming with Ignition On



## beaurrr (Aug 27, 2016)

Does it go away? Mine makes all sorts of humming, whirring, and clicking sounds. All normal as far I can tell.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

joshpjost said:


> Noticed a high-pitched hum when the ignition is turned to on. Noticed this first after the Fleeze delete. Anyone else experience this? Sounds like it’s coming from the ECM area but hard to pinpoint.
> 
> Posted video so you can hear the sound
> 
> ...


I’m with @beaurrr, mine makes lots of weird noises after shutdown, always has. It usually settles down after 30 seconds or so. 

The exception is if you shutdown in the middle of or just shortly after a Regen. In that case you’ll hear the electric cooling fan continue to blast for several minutes. This is to bring EGTs down from plus 1,000 degrees F. 

Just a final thought...have you seen this recent thread with similar issue?

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/201-...ssion/225193-another-what-s-noise-thread.html


----------



## joshpjost (Jul 22, 2013)

Rivergoer said:


> I’m with @beaurrr, mine makes lots of weird noises after shutdown, always has. It usually settles down after 30 seconds or so.
> 
> The exception is if you shutdown in the middle of or just shortly after a Regen. In that case you’ll hear the electric cooling fan continue to blast for several minutes. This is to bring EGTs down from plus 1,000 degrees F.
> 
> ...


Mine doesn’t happen when the car shuts off. This noise occurs when the ignition is turned to on before the motor starts. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

joshpjost said:


> Mine doesn’t happen when the car shuts off. This noise occurs when the ignition is turned to on before the motor starts.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ah, thanks for the clarification.

I just popped the hood and turned the key on without starting, same noise. Seems to emanate from an area near the battery, just below the coolant reservoir.

I couldn’t say what it is, never noticed it before, but it must be normal. If I had to guess I’d say it’s related to fuel system or possibly electric-assist power steering.

Engine warm, no delete.


----------



## beaurrr (Aug 27, 2016)

So, it didn't do it before the Fleece delete? Does this happen every time you turn the key on? Does it matter whether the engine is warm or cold? Have you hit up Fleece to see if they have any thoughts?

I have so say that the noise in the video does seem a little different than what I hear on mine, but not that different, and I don't have a delete.

Are you noticing any performance problems? No CEL, I take it?


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Ours sometimes makes a kind of whirring noise after you start the engine. 

Really, this engine makes the most "oh that's normal" noises of any engine I've ever encountered. It's pretty funny when someone will hear it making goofy noises, get wide-eyed like it is about to explode, and then you tell them "oh, no, that's fine".


----------



## joshpjost (Jul 22, 2013)

beaurrr said:


> So, it didn't do it before the Fleece delete? Does this happen every time you turn the key on? Does it matter whether the engine is warm or cold? Have you hit up Fleece to see if they have any thoughts?
> 
> I have so say that the noise in the video does seem a little different than what I hear on mine, but not that different, and I don't have a delete.
> 
> Are you noticing any performance problems? No CEL, I take it?


First time I noticed it was after I removed the DPF and was turning the ignition to start the tuning process. Happens now every time I turn the key on. I can’t recall if it happened prior to delete. 

No performance problems. No CEL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joshpjost (Jul 22, 2013)

Rivergoer said:


> Ah, thanks for the clarification.
> 
> I just popped the hood and turned the key on without starting, same noise. Seems to emanate from an area near the battery, just below the coolant reservoir.
> 
> ...


Thanks for checking. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Got around to watching the video - that sound is pretty familiar. Not sure what it is - something electronic up there, but I don't think it's anything bad.


----------



## mike_D (Dec 16, 2019)

Mine does this too, I believe it is the DEF fluid being pumped back to the tank after shutdown. NORMAL. To verify this open the trunk there should be some pumping noise occurring at the same time too.


----------

